# No More Dish Remote Access?



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Yesterday I could access DRA, and today it's replaced with Dish Online. Unfortunately, the Guide page doesn't load properly on my office PC (not sure if it will on my home PC). Also, the DVR page lacks useful features that DRA had. Dish Online is better than nothing, but I really miss DRA.

Update: I just confirmed my problem with Guide page not loading on my office PC is due to IE settings because it works fine on Firefox, but that doesn't change my remorse over the loss of DVR functionality.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

TheFoxMan said:


> Yesterday I could access DRA, and today it's replaced with Dish Online. Unfortunately, the Guide page doesn't load properly on my office PC (not sure if it will on my home PC). Also, the DVR page lacks useful features that DRA had. Dish Online is better than nothing, but I really miss DRA.
> 
> Update: I just confirmed my problem with Guide page not loading on my office PC is due to IE settings because it works fine on Firefox, but that doesn't change my remorse over the loss of DVR functionality.


This went into effect today (8/25). We are trying to streamline the remote viewing process, so if you have any issues or suggestions we always appreciate the feedback. You do have the same abilities with Dish Online as you did with the DRA and we are working to improve that functionality. This will not impact the DRA for mobile devices or any of your other services.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

My 722 is currently not showing any scheduled recordings at DishOnline, only the already recorded shows. The 612 DVR is working normally online. The 722 is on the LAN, I just verified it. It has done this before as well.

Unless some changes were made today, DishOnline does not have the same functionality as DRA. Number 1 for me was the ability to adjust timer priority more than just highest or lowest. Number 2 is to see what times a show was set to record, not just the date.

DRA was _much_ more full featured than DishOnline. The only thing I liked about DishOnline, as I mentioned in another thread, is the ability to filter movies on this week by highest rating. Other than that feature, it has nothing on DRA other than it looks slick.

EDIT: I just installed the Android app on my phone and it shows the scheduled recordings on the 722 so it's something with DishOnline I guess.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

It appears that Remote Access is in the final stages of shut down, For several days personally I have had issues remarkable to previous experiences with this challenged system.
Today I checked my personal account and found in the side bar (far left bottom) Dish Online, interesting because Remote Access once lived there........one can still use the pull down menu and see Remote Access. 
I suppose this should be of no real surprise, for weeks the message has been posted when entering Remote Access, continue or move to Dish Online.
I just wish as customers information was forthcoming, good, bad or indifferent. 
Or maybe it's Irene......


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Ray,
It would be nice to be able to see my DVR......this is disturbing while traveling because one is not sure if the home recordings will be at home when one returns.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I just checked and my 922, 722K and 612 show both recorded and scheduled. I had to hit the refresh button on the 922 and 612 but everything looks okay. And being able to set a manual on the 922 is handy.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:


> I just checked and my 922, 722K and 612 show both recorded and scheduled. I had to hit the refresh button on the 922 and 612 but everything looks okay. And being able to set a manual on the 922 is handy.


Not for me, Dish Online is working, Remote Access is intermittent. Perhaps it's Irene?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> This went into effect today (8/25). We are trying to streamline the remote viewing process, so if you have any issues or suggestions we always appreciate the feedback. You do have the same abilities with Dish Online as you did with the DRA and we are working to improve that functionality. This will not impact the DRA for mobile devices or any of your other services.


Who fed you this?? No there not...You cant even resume a program that you partily viewed!!!

How about viewing the guide while streaming somthing?

It just as unreliable! PLEASE !


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I still prefer the Remote Access personally but Dish Online is usable for me. They do need to add Forward and Back buttons when using filters though(only has them when viewing Everything).


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

CraigT1 said:


> I still prefer the Remote Access personally but Dish Online is usable for me. They do need to add Forward and Back buttons when using filters though(only has them when viewing Everything).


 Major issues for me... DVR controls and viewing (very intermittent recently), can't see a guide while watching programs....ridiculous...that's shades of cable TV 20 years ago.
The way this was handles was weird, normally when a change is coming it's announced (like a channel changing numbers).
I suppose the tip was trying to shuttle Remote Access users to Dish Online when logging in.......about as subtle as a hand grenade.......


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

356B said:


> Not for me, Dish Online is working, Remote Access is intermittent. Perhaps it's Irene?


That was on Dish Online. I should have indicated that in the first post.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

356B said:


> .... normally when a change is coming it's announced ....
> I suppose the tip was trying to shuttle Remote Access users to Dish Online when logging in.......about as subtle as a hand grenade.......


So it looks to me like it WAS announced - targeting those using Dish Remote Access.

Things change. Get used to it.

"Life is change, how it differs from the rocks ...." - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> This went into effect today (8/25).... You do have the same abilities with Dish Online as you did with the DRA and we are working to improve that functionality...


I'm sure Dish Online was intended to be the same as DRA, but it's not the same for me (ViP722 connected via ethernet cable). Here are a few issues.
1. I'm trying unsuccessfuly to schedule a recording on a local channel -- guide shows "rec" but program is not listed with scheduled programs on the DVR page, and when I go back to Guide, it no longer indicates "rec". Same results with OTA and Dish local channel.
2. Successfully scheduled a USA program, then cancelled timer on DVR page, but the Guide still shows the "rec" indicator.
3. DVR page doesn't show channel or time for scheduled recordings (mentioned in other posts).


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

l8er said:


> So it looks to me like it WAS announced - targeting those using Dish Remote Access.
> 
> Things change. Get used to it.


I like your creative editing........


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

356B said:


> Ray,
> It would be nice to be able to see my DVR......this is disturbing while traveling because one is not sure if the home recordings will be at home when one returns.


I had to refresh my screen by pressing the Refresh button under the receiver icon. I will submit a trouble report to our department handling dishonline. Thanks.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I had to refresh my screen by pressing the Refresh button under the receiver icon. I will submit a trouble report to our department handling dishonline. Thanks.


I did 5 refreshes and not only do I still not see the scheduled recordings on my 722, the recordings list is empty as well! That's new and special. I hope your trouble report helps. This is still only on my 722. The 612 is fine.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't get on at all, I get the message: 
*The page isn't redirecting properly* 
Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept
cookies.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I had to refresh my screen by pressing the Refresh button under the receiver icon. I will submit a trouble report to our department handling dishonline. Thanks.


I want my DRA.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

TheFoxMan said:


> I want my DRA.


Same here! How about a few more seeing that they fail quite frequently!! so if we had extra backups maybe we wouldnt go hours with out access???? And hours to find someone from Dirt.....oh yea was down, but its up now.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

TheFoxMan said:


> I'm sure Dish Online was intended to be the same as DRA, but it's not the same for me (ViP722 connected via ethernet cable). Here are a few issues.
> 1. I'm trying unsuccessfuly to schedule a recording on a local channel -- guide shows "rec" but program is not listed with scheduled programs on the DVR page, and when I go back to Guide, it no longer indicates "rec". Same results with OTA and Dish local channel.
> 2. Successfully scheduled a USA program, then cancelled timer on DVR page, but the Guide still shows the "rec" indicator.
> 3. DVR page doesn't show channel or time for scheduled recordings (mentioned in other posts).


Just discovered the culprit for #1 above: problem is limited to HD locals, both OTA and Dish channels (SD channels work OK). The window that opens when setting a program to record shows the wrong station (Bismark ND for Fox, NBC and ABC, and Minot for CBS, and all should be Cedar Rapids IA) while the station letters are correctly shown on the guide next to network logos.

DVR functionality remains an issue. Other than what's been mentioned in other posts, I'm having no luck playing back EHD recordings (not sure, but I thought DRA could do that).


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

l8er said:


> So it looks to me like it WAS announced - targeting those using Dish Remote Access.
> 
> Things change. Get used to it.


"Things change. Get used to it." Yes, apparently people have changed and so have their attitudes. Awful.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Personally, I have not been on DishOnLine in some time precisely because the interface is so lame.

If Dish would use the Sling Interface for DIsh on line, it would be 100% better.

Dish on Line has no use to me - I use my SlingBox instead.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing the same interface that comes up on the VIP722 when you hit the DVR button (My Recordings, Cinema, TV Shows...). Dish Online has "sort of" the same choices, just not so easy to navigate. How hard could it be to have some commonality?


----------



## mchalebk (Sep 24, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> You do have the same abilities with Dish Online as you did with the DRA and we are working to improve that functionality.


Unless I'm missing something, this isn't even remotely close to true. I used DRA to manage my DVR from work. While I had a couple minor complaints about certain functions, it did everything I needed, and did them quite well. With Dishonline, I don't have most of the functionality I had before. With Dishonline, all I can see is what I've already recorded and what shows are going to be recorded in the next week or so. It does not allow me to see what shows I've skipped (in case I change my mind on something). It does not allow me to see the Timers I've set up (it says it's showing me my timers, but it really only shows what shows are scheduled to be recorded).

I've been using the DRA app on my iPod Touch and it works great. I used to be able to do this from DRA via my browser and was pretty satisfied with it. The new Dishonline is not even remotely close to a reasonable replacement.

One last thing: Dishonline is very intermittent for me. Lots of times, it doesn't show my recordings or the shows that are scheduled to be recorded. I can hit refresh or reload and it still doesn't work. If I come back later, it's about 50-50 that it will work correctly.

Dishonline is, how do I say it, awful. Please give us back Remote Access.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

mchalebk said:


> Unless I'm missing something, this isn't even remotely close to true. I used DRA to manage my DVR from work. While I had a couple minor complaints about certain functions, it did everything I needed, and did them quite well. With Dishonline, I don't have most of the functionality I had before. With Dishonline, all I can see is what I've already recorded and what shows are going to be recorded in the next week or so. It does not allow me to see what shows I've skipped (in case I change my mind on something). It does not allow me to see the Timers I've set up (it says it's showing me my timers, but it really only shows what shows are scheduled to be recorded).
> 
> I've been using the DRA app on my iPod Touch and it works great. I used to be able to do this from DRA via my browser and was pretty satisfied with it. The new Dishonline is not even remotely close to a reasonable replacement.
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

356B said:


> +1


+2

Fortunately, the Sling adapter was essentially free. Dish Online turned it into a brick for me. I can't see my recordings or timers, even if I refresh.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

clotter said:


> +2
> 
> Fortunately, the Sling adapter was essentially free. Dish Online turned it into a brick for me. I can't see my recordings or timers, even if I refresh.


+3


----------



## psaman (Jun 8, 2009)

quizzer said:


> +3


+4


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm also having trouble with seeing my stuff. It will set the timer, but I can't see the listing of timers or recorded items. No amount of refresh button pushes helps.

My biggest issue is the guide not displaying correctly. It will show my locals in SD, but the HD feed shows some other markets stuff. Frustrating when you want to set a timer for the football game in HD.

This happens on both my iPhone remote access and Dishonline.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Dish Remote Access is the only version that works for me! I can see my recordings as well as all my (correct) channels, including the OTA stations with EPG data.

Dish Online only has the satellite delivered channels, incorrect locals (I see TV stations of weird out of town markets intermixed with my true locals) and no way (that I know of) to see what's currently recorded on my DVR.

The only thing Dish Online is good for is watching streaming videos (which is a good feature, don't get me wrong).

What is needed is a combination of the current DRA (which works very well) and Dish Online's streaming video feature.

DIRT Team, please pass on my comments to the decision makers. DRA works! Please keep it working!

Thank you.


----------



## mchalebk (Sep 24, 2011)

Tried to look at My Recordings and My Timers earlier today and... nothing. Just checked it again, and they're there. Who decided that this was mature enough to move beyond "beta"?

Please, Dish, give us Remote Access back. If I can have it as an app for my iPod Touch, surely it should be available from a computer.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

mchalebk said:


> Tried to look at My Recordings and My Timers earlier today and... nothing. Just checked it again, and they're there. Who decided that this was mature enough to move beyond "beta"?
> 
> Please, Dish, give us Remote Access back. If I can have it as an app for my iPod Touch, surely it should be available from a computer.


Give DRA back? Fortunately it's still there for me.

When you go to the DRA site http://dish3.sling.com/index.php you are greeted with an overlay telling you about Dish Online and an option to go to the new DOL site. I never too the option so DRA is still active for me.

Try the link above and see if by choosing continue to DRA works.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I just tried to visit Dish Support, it seems a server migration is going on.


----------



## mchalebk (Sep 24, 2011)

Michael P said:


> Give DRA back? Fortunately it's still there for me.
> 
> When you go to the DRA site you are greeted with an overlay telling you about Dish Online and an option to go to the new DOL site. I never too the option so DRA is still active for me.
> 
> Try the link above and see if by choosing continue to DRA works.


I don't have an account on that page. Is that just for people who have Slingbox? When it says "Login here ... but not for long!", I suspect it won't matter for much longer anyway.

When I go to the Dish Network website, "Set MY DVR" used to take me to DRA. Then, for a while, it allowed me to select either DRA or DO. Now, it simple takes me to DO.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't have a Slingbox but DRA works for me. I have a 622 connected to an "economy" cable broadband service. 

My login to the main Dish Network site, I presume, is my DRA access as well. I never log off, so when I return to DRA it remembers me without having to log back in.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Michael P said:


> I don't have a Slingbox but DRA works for me. I have a 622 connected to an "economy" cable broadband service.
> 
> My login to the main Dish Network site, I presume, is my DRA access as well. I never log off, so when I return to DRA it remembers me without having to log back in.


DRA has not worked for me in weeks....miraculously today is is operating, my server previously was 14 now it is 35. DO is it's usual screw self, recordings occasionally show and timers most never show.......I find it very disconcerting that no one from Dish, even the DIRT team has not had information relative to observations paying customers have been reporting for months.......................With the Blockbuster deal happening who knows......?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> my server previously was 14 now it is 35.


I do not understand what that means. Where are you seeing this server number and how does this impact DRA?

I log-in using my e-mail address and am greeted with the invitation to go to DOL. I say continue with DRA and I see my channel grid, the best, most complete with OTA stations an no stray out of market local stations I don't get (DOL has many "strays" and no OTA).


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

First off .. use http://dish.sling.com use your email address and password that are in your Dishnetwork account. If it doesn't work, go to watch.sling.com create an account for yourself using the same email address and password that you use for DishNetwork ...

Second the "dishXX.sling.com" and "what's the 14 and 35" thing...

The backend is a bunch of servers that we users get connected to for "administrivia" ... this includes


controls (remote control or under the view window with stop/play, etc or both)
sling location (ip address)
allowance - are you allowed to stream? are you allowed to stream IN network or only external? are you relay only? etc
quality of connection - yes even if only inside your own home network, and even if the bulk of the stream is *inside* you *must* still have internet access and any problems between you and the backend servers can be a source of QoS issues.
endpoint info - IP's in the connection, ports used, internal ip's if needed... etc
When you login to DRA .. your URL is replaced with dish XX .sling.com ... the XX is a number from 1 thru 36 (last reported highest server number), and BY DEFAULT ... each time you log in you will be put back to that same server.

Problems with the DRA backend .. have been found to relate to the user's account ... ie.. missing channels in The Guide? ... never getting "online" with your DVR, "My DVR" never showing shows, your timers not setting/not showing.. etc..

In those cases, getting your account "removed" would allow you to get in the next time, and everything mysteriously work. Causes for this "corruption" have never been determined and require someone at Dish AND at Sling to work to determine and fix them..

Common ways this was seen ... I'm on dish6.sling.com .. having no problems.. Junior gets on.. is also on dish6.sling.com and has half of his Guide missing channels..

And in getting your account wiped, often the next time you logged in, you'd see the URL change .. like dish6 last time.. now dish11 ... or recently I saw mine jump to dish33, though I had not asked Dish IRT to wipe my account ...etc.

Unfortunately this is all from an outside point of view.. so its really only 100% guess and analysis and tracking problems to see resolutions.. I don't work for dish .. and I don't have any of their secret recipe ... but from everything I've seen that's how it is.

Lastly ... Dish Online (yuck pi-tooie!!)

Enter now.. DishOnline (I want to pull a Craig Ferguson and spit for saying the name) When Dish Online was in beta it was immediately clear that the front end was different, and they *never* revealed the back end (ala dishXX.sling.com)

two or three months ago dish move DishOnline authentication into Amazon's Cloud Computing.. this was also around the time they did their big marketing push and also around the time that people found repeated problems logging in between 3 ~ 8 pm..

At the same time ... Dish also started openly using Akamai front ends for servicing content (load balancing, media serving, etc).

Both the Amazon Cloud and Akamai moves should have resulted in more stable, more reliability, and more capacity ... and while it partially did ... it also magnified the problems. Because now you can't directly link a user account problem to the real back end ... you have a harder time getting dish engineering to see they're FUBAR.

Issues in all of this time have existed with the Feedback system at both DRA and DO ... the former you could actively mark a feedback as bug or suggestion, but you'd never (and I mean NEVER) hear back from Dish... the later, DishOnline immediately sends users notice that their report has been taken ... and gives you a link to go *SEE* that report and what stat it is in.. BUT from January through about May or June... *NO ONE* can account for having done ANY work with feedbacks reported.

In Example for that last part... I have over 70 tickets in ... 2 of the very first tickets were marked closed, ONE having had something it from a Dish person, those were in january ... the rest have *never* had comment, have never had status changes ... until very recently, where it seems someone at Dish went through and auto-Admin'd EVERY ticket to "Pending" ... as pending user (me, you, anyone) .... repeatedly this happened with my time having been spent putting in "what are you waiting on? nothing's changed" ... and resubmitting to move the ticket back to open.

So.. that in a nutshell is "the deal" (and the first time I've put most of that here at DBSTalk ... i've stated it in multiple forms at SatelliteGuys)


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you for explaining! 

I don't have any major issues, the incorrect guide data for one of my PBS stations is the exact same issue on my 622's EPG. So I can't blame DRA for that. The main reason I'm a DRA fan is because I can see my OOM OTA stations guide data (and the subchannels that get guide data).

DO's guide is all over the place, giving me stations that don't exist in my market nor were ever scanned into the OTA tuner. DO is not ready from prime time, heck it's not ready for late-night


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael P said:


> Thank you for explaining!
> 
> DO's guide is all over the place, giving me stations that don't exist in my market nor were ever scanned into the OTA tuner. DO is not ready from prime time, heck it's not ready for late-night


Not a problem! and Glad to hear another person that doesn't have continual problems (major enough that is)

However.. that Guide Data ...could be a problem with your account, believe it not, that it shows the wrong locals or some such weirdness associated. Espeically if its fine on DRA, it should be good on DO completely wrong on DO but fine on DRA is sign of that account problem.

The fix for that (if its the account data) is something behind the scenes that Dish IRT can fix.. and you should PM them your contact info so that they can look at your account to see if they can fix that..


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Several days ago I tried to view Live TV from Dish Online and it worked fine. While logged into Dish Online, I clicked "My Account" at the top of the screen and noticed something called "Sling Devices" under my account. I noticed an old Slingbox Solo I used to own and I clicked "Edit Settings" next to it. After doing that I have been unable to even watch Live TV from Dish Online.

Attached is what I see now when trying to view Live TV. I have spoken to Dish support and they have NO IDEA why this would be happening. Can anyone here help?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

TreborG2 said:


> Not a problem! and Glad to hear another person that doesn't have continual problems (major enough that is)
> 
> However.. that Guide Data ...could be a problem with your account, believe it not, that it shows the wrong locals or some such weirdness associated. Espeically if its fine on DRA, it should be good on DO completely wrong on DO but fine on DRA is sign of that account problem.
> 
> The fix for that (if its the account data) is something behind the scenes that Dish IRT can fix.. and you should PM them your contact info so that they can look at your account to see if they can fix that..


I bet I know what's going on with the incorrect market locals.

I have had literally over a dozen different E* HD DVR's on my account. Ten 921's, one 942, and three 622's. After the original 921 all the rest were refurbs. The 942 had an interesting flaw out of the box that I had not experienced on any of the other units. The EPG on the 942 listed the Providence RI locals in red alongside my Cleveland locals. Nothing could be done to get those stations out of the EPG. The fix turned into me getting my first 622, which lasted longer than any of the 921's.

I bet the faux locals I see in D.O. may have been on the account of whoever had my current 622 before me.

Since this only affects DO and not the DVR itself, I'm not willing to get another just to fix DO. Besides as long as DRA works (and works well I might add) who cares about DO. OTOH if they can fix DO and include my OTA stations (which I currently see on DRA) than I would be willing to play along.


----------



## nomadicallens (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if it will work with an Android tablet? I know that there is an App for Ipad, but cannot find one for a Honeycomb 3.1 table.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You should be able to find DISH Remote Access application if you do a search on your tablet. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Just for fun and giggles I logged into "DO". I made a list of all the locals displayed in the guide. Of the locals I'm supposed to receive, none were listed in HD, only the incorrect stations were in HD.

The incorrect local stations listed were all from Omaha, NE plus one from Springfield, MO.: KMTV, KYTV, KETV, and KPTM.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

insimbi said:


> Several days ago I tried to view Live TV from Dish Online and it worked fine. While logged into Dish Online, I clicked "My Account" at the top of the screen and noticed something called "Sling Devices" under my account. I noticed an old Slingbox Solo I used to own and I clicked "Edit Settings" next to it. After doing that I have been unable to even watch Live TV from Dish Online.
> 
> Attached is what I see now when trying to view Live TV. I have spoken to Dish support and they have NO IDEA why this would be happening. Can anyone here help?


Anyone? Anyone know what I can do?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

insimbi said:


> Anyone? Anyone know what I can do?


Perhaps delete browser cookies or try a different browser or a different machine?

Their chat support is sometimes helpful.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

"klang" said:


> Perhaps delete browser cookies or try a different browser or a different machine?
> 
> Their chat support is sometimes helpful.


I wish it was that easy. I've tried chat support and phone support. They just tell me their engineers are working on the problem. I guess it isn't affecting everyone?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

insimbi said:


> Anyone? Anyone know what I can do?


Try going to System info on your receiver, that's in the menu stuff. On a 922 double click on menu gets you there, you will find the Sing Password near the bottom of the page. If you have the add Sling for to the 722 I'm not sure but I would imagine it's in the system info somewhere.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

FWIW, my guide is back to working. My DVR still won't show any timers or recordings.


----------



## konabuzz (Jun 5, 2010)

insimbi said:


> I wish it was that easy. I've tried chat support and phone support. They just tell me their engineers are working on the problem. I guess it isn't affecting everyone?


I'm getting the same story for DRA via my iOS devices and expect to have the same issue with DO.

My 922 shows up as Yellow on my receivers list as if it wasnt connected to the internet. Well. It is.

The only reason I have a 922 is the built in Sling - in fact the only reason I stayed with Dish was Sling - its been unuseable since last Saturday.

I'm good waiting a few days to get something like this fixed but this is bordering on insane in my mind.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm travelling, with no one at home, unable to access my ViP722/SLINGBOX since Saturday evening (Pacific Time). Reliability has been good in the past.

I called Dish Saturday; the CSR connected me to "broadband support," and they told me that _all_ Dish Remote users were down, and "it should be up by Sunday morning." (?) As of midnight Sunday, nothing seems to be fixed.

*Does anyone have remote access to any Dish box right now* or are just a few users affected?

I've tried multiple ISPs, browsers, and devices. They all report the same. All are via telephone wireless broadband networks (AT&T and Verizon), if that makes any difference. Both worked more or less OK a few months ago.

When I use dish.sling.com, I get forwarded to http://dish36.sling.com/index.php. I read TreborG2's helpful post, but it speaks in a shorthand that I do not understand.

How do I "get my account removed" to get to a new back-end server assigned, if that is the problem? I should "Get my account wiped?" How?

"Dish IRT can fix.. and you should PM them your contact info"

What is an IRT and how do I send them a private message?

I tried going to watch.sling.com, but discovered that the correct link is http://watch.slingbox.com. It accepted the old userid and password from DRA, but after installing the Slingplayer plugin, it next asked for the "ID" of my slingbox to attempt to setup connect, but of course I can't get to that while remote, or can I? So that was a dead end.

Using http://www.dishonline.com it knows about my ViP722/SLINGBOX but reports "This DVR appears to be offline" and the "Reconnect" button doesn't help.

Using a Android Dish Remote Access app. on a Motorola Droid 2 on the Verizon network reports "your receiver doesn't seem to be connected to your home network".

In sum, I guess it's possible that my home Router has locked up, but that rarely happens. Unfortunately, I don't have a way to check it out or log in to it remotely (because it is set up not to respond to pings). Or could that be the real cause of the problem? DRA now requires your router to respond to pings?


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

My DVR and guide are now corrected on dishonline.

In response to TV Bob, I can see everything just fine right now on my PC. iPhone app is now working correctly also.

***edit***

Sure am happy this is back up and running correctly for me. We will see how stable it is over the next month.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I didn't have any problems with DRA, and I'm one of those poor people who actually shelled out $100 for the Sling Adaptor! I have gotten Dish Online to work exactly once since the switchover (I stuck to DRA while it was available). Every other time I have tried to use it, I get the screen saying my receiver isn't connected to broadband, which is quite odd since it is a _wired_ connection!

I'm not a heavy user of the Sling Adaptor, but at this point, I would certainly like my money back. I feel like I was bait-and-switched. And other than this and the money I've spent for things that were later discounted to "free," I've been a happy customer.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I am also using a Sling Adapter with my ViP722, with 100% wired Ethernet to a cable modem. Are all Sling adapters known to have a problem now? Swissy, what type of hardware are you using to access your DVR remotely?

As of Monday morning, I still have no access via Dish Online, DRA, or Dish Android app.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I can't access my sling with remote access, dish online, IPad, or my Android phone. This all started when Blockbuster Movie Pass started. Is there anyone from DIRT that can chime in?


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

A new thread has been started to discuss this, with a more appropriate thread title than this one. I'll be making future posts there.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I was unable to see any of my recordings or timers until I actually clicked on a movie in the Guide (Dish Online) to schedule a recording for tomorrow. Once I did that, my recordings and timers showed up under the DVR tab. 

Just thought I'd pass this on as it helped resolve my issue.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> This went into effect today (8/25). We are trying to streamline the remote viewing process, so if you have any issues or suggestions we always appreciate the feedback. You do have the same abilities with Dish Online as you did with the DRA and we are working to improve that functionality. This will not impact the DRA for mobile devices or any of your other services.


It is NOT the same or even close. One feature I used all the time was the ability to click on a recording on my DVR, and, start it playing on the attached TV. On dishonline, all it says is I need a sling adapter. Sure, if I want to watch it remotely, but I don't, I simply want it to start on the tv. This has a variety of uses for me.


----------



## mchalebk (Sep 24, 2011)

sfatula said:


> It is NOT the same or even close.


Yep. I can't imagine how anyone could claim that DO gives you the same DVR capabilities as DRA. DO gives you "some" of the same capabilities, but not even remotely close to "all".


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

DO is about revenue, the money for rentals etc. DRA is personal preferences, your recordings, your timers....DRA does not generate income in the same way DO does for Dish, it uses equipment and personnel paid for with monthly payments from us.
It's of no wonder Dish is promoting the DishOnline, with proper management it will produce much more revenue than DRA ever could. The BB thing alone could be a gold mine......I am surprised DRA still exist, business wise it makes no sense to have two sites doing generally the same things. The devil is in the details though and DRA is a far more detailed sited for my uses, and it appears many others agree. For now both sites are working perfectly for me, which is welcomed change.


----------



## mchalebk (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't been able to access any of the DVR information through Dish Online for the last week. Not only is it a pale imitation of DRA, but it doesn't even work most of the time.

Dish, please, you need to do something with Dish Online; this product is nowhere near ready to be forced on your customers.


----------



## mchalebk (Sep 24, 2011)

Dish Online is so flaky. For about a week, I couldn't get it to access my DVR at all (it would act like it could access it, though); just wouldn't show up any recordings or "timers" (which I put in quotes, because it really shows what's scheduled to record, not the actual timers).

So, this morning I go in and delete a few recordings. I then go to Timers and it shows nothing, even though I know there are several shows scheduled to be recorded. I hit Refresh, but it still shows nothing. I go back to My Recordings, and there are a bunch of recordings that had already been deleted, plus multiple copies of shows. For instance, there's one show I have 2 recordings of. When I first cleaned out my recordings this morning, there were still the two. However, when I went back in, there were now 6 recordings of this show, 3 copies of each recorded show.

What the heck is going on with Dish Online? How can it be so flaky?


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

mchalebk said:


> So, this morning I go in and delete a few recordings. I then go to Timers and it shows nothing, even though I know there are several shows scheduled to be recorded. I hit Refresh, but it still shows nothing. I go back to My Recordings, and there are a bunch of recordings that had already been deleted, plus multiple copies of shows. For instance, there's one show I have 2 recordings of. When I first cleaned out my recordings this morning, there were still the two. However, when I went back in, there were now 6 recordings of this show, 3 copies of each recorded show.
> 
> What the heck is going on with Dish Online? How can it be so flaky?


its not that its so flaky.. but that it doesn't update the cache of information it has about you in an instant fashion. Its that cache of information that Dish needs to work on heavily ... especially when you hit "Refresh" on the page (not the browser's refresh) so that it becomes a REAL signifier to the Dish/Sling servers to force the fetch of fresh information from the users' DVR.

That this cache exists is easily seen in what you experienced.. if you were donig this in front of your TV ... you delete something on line.. give it a minute.. and then look at your DVR's contents from TV1 ... you see its gone.. yet the web page shows it still there.. that's cached refresh lag.


----------



## mchalebk (Sep 24, 2011)

TreborG2 said:


> its not that its so flaky.. but that it doesn't update the cache of information it has about you in an instant fashion. Its that cache of information that Dish needs to work on heavily ... especially when you hit "Refresh" on the page (not the browser's refresh) so that it becomes a REAL signifier to the Dish/Sling servers to force the fetch of fresh information from the users' DVR.
> 
> That this cache exists is easily seen in what you experienced.. if you were donig this in front of your TV ... you delete something on line.. give it a minute.. and then look at your DVR's contents from TV1 ... you see its gone.. yet the web page shows it still there.. that's cached refresh lag.


It's definitely flaky and not just a slow update issue.

First off, it often will not display any of My Recordings or My Timers. I can Refresh all day and... nothing. It's not an issue with Dish Online communicating with my DVR, because it will give an error message if it can't talk to it.

The other day, it actually displayed my recordings for me, so I went to weed out the ones I didn't want. After I was done, it showed what I expected. After going into My Timers and skipping a bunch of stuff I didn't want to record, I went back into My Recordings and, not only did it have a whole bunch of stuff I'd deleted, but it showed multiples of ones I had not deleted. This is not an "update" problem, it's just a flaky system.

In the one case, it had 6 episodes listed as recorded when it was only 2 before I started deleting anything. And later it was back to 2. It had it right, then had it wrong, then had it right again, without me changing anything. That's not an "update" issue, it's just flaky.

There may also be cache and update issues like you're suggesting, but the system, in my experience, is definitely flaky. If this was still a "beta" release, I might be able to accept it. However, they dropped the beta designation a while ago.

And why won't Dish Online let me edit my Timers? What they list as My Timers is really a listing of scheduled recordings based on my timers. However, I can't edit the timers online. This is very frustrating, and probably the biggest feature left out of Dish Online (Remote Access was so much better for interfacing with the DVR).


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not saying Dish Online isn't a piece of sh*t ... it IS a POS ... but the reason is because of its highly fragmented back end, that either doesn't have enough servers to communicate and track changes, or because it doesn't make it a priority to correctly get all the information correct ... part of that problem may be needing to get syncronized time stamps ... so that if it gets a list from your DVR of what it has now, and you've just deleted stuff via Online ... that it knows which is the correct information, meshes it together and then sends the appropriate commands back to do what should be done.

its horrid.. worst thing they've done ... but there's not much else anyone can do about it ... till dish finally comes clean, gets up in sync with its users, who can tell them where they've gone wrong.. problem is that dish CONTINUALLY proves they don't care.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Now DRA is totally screwed up for me! I'm now getting different incorrect, OOM local stations than the ones I got previously, and my OTA stations/subchannels are gone form the grid.


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael P said:


> Now DRA is totally screwed up for me! I'm now getting different incorrect, OOM local stations than the ones I got previously, and my OTA stations/subchannels are gone form the grid.


Close all other browser windows ... log out .... log back into DRA ... refresh... log out ... close the browser, clear the broswer cache & cookies (opening browser if you have to) then go back to DRA, log in... refresh.

record what URL you have for DRA before you start this.. and see if that server number changes.

ie.. http://dish11.sling.com =/= dish35.sling.com

you're looking to see if you can cause the servers to shift your user account from one server to another... if you can, it usually means your user account information gets rebuilt from the source servers.

If you cant get the server to change with logout/in ... then contact a member of the Dish IRT (Internet Response Team) ask them to get with Matt G if they don't already know how to get your account wiped from the Dish Remote Access servers...

Once they tell you they've gotten it done ... log in and your server should have changed.. and you should be back up and running.

Account corruption of some form has creeped in on you. It could go away on its own, or it could become persistent.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I just went to Dish Online and guess what? I see all my correct channels, INCLUDING my OTA subchannels.

I even see my recordings, including rentals (which disappear on the DVR after the nightly reboot, but still show up on DOL.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

TreborG2 said:


> Close all other browser windows ... log out .... log back into DRA ... refresh... log out ... close the browser, clear the broswer cache & cookies (opening browser if you have to) then go back to DRA, log in... refresh.
> 
> record what URL you have for DRA before you start this.. and see if that server number changes.
> 
> ...


I'm on a different PC now, however I did see the same incorrect local ch3 in the background before clicking on the "go to Dish Online" link.

All the problems that I previously had with DOL have migrated to DRA, and now DOL is fine.

Go figure.


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael P said:


> I'm on a different PC now, however I did see the same incorrect local ch3 in the background before clicking on the "go to Dish Online" link.
> 
> All the problems that I previously had with DOL have migrated to DRA, and now DOL is fine.
> 
> Go figure.


Its really all because of the front and back end processes.

Dish Online goes through the amazon cloud for authentication, and then hands off to Akamai's load balancing servers for media content. The "akamai" portion seems to be Dish's way of bringing hulu and other content together. When you're dealing with the Sling Adapter or 922 .. it seems the Akamai server hands off to the back end, and proxies that, rather than just having the communication go from you to the back end directly, which is more like what DRA did/does.

So when these problems crop up, you have issues in authentication, token hand off for your user, and then the akamai servers all before dealing with the real sling servers that would ALSO have had to cache some of your account information (who you are, what packages you are subscribed to, last IP's, last Ports, etc).

With all of that going on ... and without a way for the *user* to initiate a "remove all trace info about *me* button" ... and without a known "timeout" to stay logged out of DRA or DO ... for account reset to happen ... there's just no other alternative to manually logging in/out, to keep your network stable (static dhcp for sling components) and even then "something" can cause the flub.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Dear God I want to use DRA again, Dish Onlive is so unreliable for me. Is it possible? I tried to sign in at a few of the dishXX.sling.com address but authorization fails.


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

schmack said:


> Dear God I want to use DRA again, Dish Onlive is so unreliable for me. Is it possible? I tried to sign in at a few of the dishXX.sling.com address but authorization fails.


First understand that the dishXX.sling.com servers are an end point, the server you attempt to log into won't matter, because as soon as it recognizes you, you will be sent to your default dishXX server.

ie. I log in (now) and I'm on dish35.sling.com ... I could type in dish13.sling.com, and it will redirect me back to dish35.sling.com once I've authenticated, because the auth server tracks where your account was last connected.

As to user & auth .. if dish.sling.com doesn't recognize you, then go to watch.slingbox.com ... create an account for yourself, but use your DishNetwork email address & password.

Call it crazy ... but it seems to get you in the back door, and once in, its the sling "finder id" that links it all back together.

and if that's no good.. 
https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/equipment/processSatTimer.do

the old login site.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

I did all of that but I get this error after I enter my R id but before I get to the finger id at dish.sling.com (this is after setting up a new account at watch.slingbox.com which did work and is cool, thanks):

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /var/www/html/includes/db.php on line 70

UPDATE: Despite that error I am back in business on DRA!!! Thank you so much.

So now I have three ways to hit my DVR, nice. I am so surprised to see I can watch my DVR and control it from sling's site directly as well.

Think this will stop working any time soon? I would hate to return to Dish Online as my only option.

UPDATE: DRA works via https://customersupport.dishnetwork....essSatTimer.do, thanks for that link!


----------

